# Moo Moo/Piebald ?



## Karmalovee (Jun 18, 2013)

My Karma is 4 months old. She is white with blue patch on left eye and a little bit of blue above her right eye, specks of blue on her ears, her nose is blue and she has blue polka dots on her skin. Does she have "moo moo" (piebald) patterns? Would she be considered as a blue nose? I have a picture of her and her brother before i got her and he is all blue with white chest.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't know what the pattern is called but blue nose is just a term. It isn't a type or breed of dog. It's a term back yard breeders give to their dogs to make it sound special or rare. It simply means the color of the nose. If your dogs nose is blue, then you have a dog with a blue nose. Just know that that is all it means. The color of the nose. Same with red nose and brown nose and black.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

This explains it in more scientific terms...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Luna-Blue said:


> This explains it in more scientific terms...


Love it!!!!!!!!!! Though I am guilty of using red nose discriptively for my dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Karmalovee said:


> My Karma is 4 months old. She is white with blue patch on left eye and a little bit of blue above her right eye, specks of blue on her ears, her nose is blue and she has blue polka dots on her skin. Does she have "moo moo" (piebald) patterns? Would she be considered as a blue nose? I have a picture of her and her brother before i got her and he is all blue with white chest.


As was previously stated, the color of her nose is just that and holds no real significance. Her coat pattern, though is not necessarily pie bald. If she had more patches of blue of the fur and not the skin, then yes she would be. It appears you have a white w/blue patches and ticking on the skin. She's adorable though.


----------

